# how to avoid heat, if possible?



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

there are a few things that have kept me from putting a tablet in my jeep, and one of them is heat. i'm still thinking ipad and they say nothing over 113deg. well, here in phoenix that is a problem. i really don't want to have to remove the tablet every time i leave the car; i want it to be stationary.

so, i know there's really no good way to avoid the heat when im not in the vehicle, but would keeping it cool while im in operation be ok? im thinking of some sort of peltier/heatsink/fan combination to cool it down, but im not sure this would be enough if i had to park in the heat for a while. thoughts?


----------



## Locomotive Tech (May 23, 2016)

Seems like you are set on a tablet, I have not seen any that work well in the heat. I know the heat out your way and it is brutal! 130* in a closed vehicle is common. You may be stuck carrying it around with you. 

Off the cuff, you could keep a small cooler in the Jeep, a frozen block won't last all day but even still, the cooler should insulate it from the heat while your out and about. 

A Peltier/thermo-electric would work, but I think you may need to build some sort of enclosure to direct the air flow directly into the tablet.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ceramic tint


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Second skins heat shield cooled down my black car. I only put it in the roof. Doubles as deadener


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Someone on here did a build thread with a tablet that was hard wired for power. Wasn’t an iPad, but they removed the battery and hard wired power into the vehicle. The battery is ultimately what causes the issue with temperature in electronic devices. Without the battery in it, you can leave it in the car forever and it won’t be damaged.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Onyx1136 said:


> Someone on here did a build thread with a tablet that was hard wired for power. Wasn’t an iPad, but they removed the battery and hard wired power into the vehicle. The battery is ultimately what causes the issue with temperature in electronic devices. Without the battery in it, you can leave it in the car forever and it won’t be damaged.


Leave a phone or tablet sitting out in the sun.


----------



## Locomotive Tech (May 23, 2016)

Onyx1136 said:


> The battery is ultimately what causes the issue with temperature in electronic devices. Without the battery in it, you can leave it in the car forever and it won’t be damaged.


The CPU temp is just as susceptible to heat, almost all CPU's monitor temp and will shut down if overheated. There are numerous Mil-Spec ratings for CPU's, mainly regarding heat, shock and vibration.

I am pretty sure the OP has a softie, so tinting may not be an option.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a tablet in the dash. It spends 2-3 months with potential above 85. I just power it off and stick it under the seat. I have had no issues what's so ever. I don't use AC either. You can ride around all day. As long as there is some air flow you'll be fine. Now in a closed up car I would definitely power it down and keep it out of direct sun.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

I've used a Le Pan 970 for ~7 years and Nexus 7 for ~5 years in my car year round in central Alabama. It easily gets to 130+ degrees in my car. I've had to replace the battery in the Le Pan once but otherwise it's been rock solid. The N7 has had a few charging problems in extreme heat but otherwise has never had operational issues or damage to the battery.

People have been using tablets for years now without many problems - use the appropriate charging solution and you should be fine.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a IPad in my truck mounted in the dash and only once when it was 105 out the ipad shut down from heat. Couple minutes with just window down and it was fine.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

You could always put ventilation behind the tablet like a small fan and you be all good. I had my tablet directly bat the sun I forgot to take it off. Read 115 in the car.  But with fan in the back of it.. it cooled it right off... Just little though to think about living in these hight temp areas. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------

